# Winch Motors



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

I have read many posts concerning suitable towing winch motors, well I reckon I may have hit upon the perfect solution.
You will need to find a vehicle fitted with Auto. heating/air con or climate control. 
These systems work by an ECU controling cabin tempreture by means of a couple of blend flaps located in the heater box. At one end of the blend flap pivot is variable resistor which feeds back the blend flap position to the ECU which will energise a motor at the opposite end of the flap which will then position the flap keeping the interior tempreture constant.
To me these motors are perfect to work a model tugs winch as they are,

Compact
Have a low RPM
have a high torque gearbox fitted
the flap drive is offset and could be fitted to the side of the winch and easily disguised
can be used on an upright capstan, by taken the drive through the deck
Most motors are 12 volt, (check as some are 5 volt)

I hope this is of assistance to some one.

Peter.


----------

